# Medical coding jobs in Amsterdam (Netherlands)



## bhavana (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello Guys,

Looking for a Medical coding/Auditing job in Amsterdam NL
I have around 8 years of work experience in outpatient, E/M coding, Auditing with CPC certification and will be relocating to Amsterdam.
Any help would be much appreciated!!


----------

